# [APP][2.2+] Privacy Protector for non-rooted devices (Major update!)



## bobAbooey (Jun 15, 2011)

Not sure how many non-rooted users are even on here but this looks promising.

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1456593

https://www.xda-developers.com/android/protect-your-privacy-without-root/


----------

